# E-bay / paypal



## Iván Francisco (Mar 9, 2010)

Hola a todos los miembros de este foro:
alguno sabe como comprar en ebay depositando efectivo a algún gestor?
en Buenos Aires?

Un abrazo
Iván


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 10, 2010)

Registrate en paypal y pagas desde alli, yo tengo una cuenta y anda Ok


----------



## Iván Francisco (Mar 10, 2010)

Si, pero como se hace sin tarjeta de crédito?


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 10, 2010)

Con tarjeta, todo lo que sea en el exterior te queda pagar por western union, fijate si acepta ese tipo de pago


----------



## Iván Francisco (Mar 10, 2010)

Gracias elbrujo, pero por western no acepta el pago.
Alguien podría hacer la gestión de

http://cgi.ebay.com/6-Pcs-WM-61A-Pa...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_2?hash=item3efd9349ed

Le envío el dinero por anticipado o se la deposito en un banco en BsAs, desde ya muchas gracias!

Un abrazo


----------



## sanla (Mar 15, 2010)

Ivan consguite a algun amigo o familiar de confianza, va a ser mejor.
Yo compre por ebay via paypal y ningun problema, salvo el tiempo del correo, a veces es mucho tiempo el que tardan en llegar las cosas.

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 15, 2010)

Es una lastima a veces no tener una tarjeta de credito internacional, habra alguna forma para realizar compras en Dealextreme?


----------



## Iván Francisco (Mar 15, 2010)

Estuve mandandole mails al vendedor del producto y al final aceptó el pago por western, pero aún no retiró la guita del envío, seguramente dentro de poco tendré novedades, les agradezco los mensajes.
Un abrazo
Iván


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 15, 2010)

pero vos querés comprar microfonos electret ?? esa es tu compra ?? por que si es asi acá en argentina los tienen ....si vivis en BsAs en Sika o electrocomponentes seguro lo tienen.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 15, 2010)

Los que el busca son los Panasonic, que pueden "tunearse" para usarlos en medición de campo libre y otras aplicaciones bastante refindadas. Los que venden acá no se sabe que características tienen por que son completamente genéricos, pero los Panasonic tienen respuesta plana entre 20 Hz y 15kHz...


----------



## Iván Francisco (Mar 15, 2010)

Si, estaba haciendo una compra por las cápsulas Panasonic WM-61A, vos decís que en BsAs hay de este modelo?
En electrocomponentes no lo tienen y Cika tampoco.
Gracias


----------



## g.corallo (Mar 15, 2010)

pero compra un electrec comun


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 15, 2010)

g.corallo dijo:


> pero compra un electrec comun



Claro que puede comprar uno común, pero tiene que pagar para que se lo midan y releven las curvas de respuesta en frecuencia. Comprando los Panasonic no tiene ese problema.
Lo que el quiere hacer no es un transmisor FM u otra aplicación por el estilo, parece que el quiere un herramienta para medir parlantes y como los Behringer son medio caros, esta es una excelente solución.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 15, 2010)

Ezavalla es un capo! yo tengo el tema del audio como hobby y algo se, con usted siempre aprendo algo nuevo  estos microfonos se pueden usar para ver la respuesta en frecuencia de una caja?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Ezavalla es un capo! yo tengo el tema del audio como hobby y algo se, con usted siempre aprendo algo nuevo  estos microfonos se pueden usar para ver la respuesta en frecuencia de una caja?


Sip, aunque existen cápsulas aún mejores.

*Algo de info:*


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 16, 2010)

Buena pagina, me voy  poner a ver un poco todo


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 16, 2010)

Yo compre hace 1 mes en esa web un scanner para el auto... todavia no llego.. y lo hice con tarjeta via paypal. Anteriormente hice otra compra en otra web y llego sin problemas en 15 dias.. Ahora me agarro la fiesta china y esta todo demorado


----------



## Iván Francisco (Mar 17, 2010)

Exactamente EZAVALLA!
el panasonic wm-61a es el más plano de todos y ya viene con el archivo de calibración, con un pre que ya estuve espiando en la página de PCP y una tarjeta de audio en la compu podés medir hasta en 1/24 avas partes de octava, como por ejemplo con TrueRTA que se baja en forma gratuita.
Como dice ezavalla, tengo que medir un sistema activo de 4 vías y hacer el ajuste de las etapas de potencia en cada uno de los rangos dependiendo del rendimiento de cada uno de los parlantes y el lugar de escucha, o sea "la sala".
Un abrazo
Iván

Fogonazo: este enlace (Linkwitz) forma parte de todos los datos que estuve leyendo, pero la idea que estuve meditando es la de reformar la cápsula y hacerla como en la página de
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/medicion/preampPanasonic/PreampElectmod.html
Nuevamente gracias, un abrazo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 17, 2010)

Iván Francisco dijo:


> Fogonazo: este enlace (Linkwitz) forma parte de todos los datos que estuve leyendo, pero la idea que estuve meditando es la de reformar la cápsula y hacerla como en la página de
> http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/medicion/preampPanasonic/PreampElectmod.html



La modificación de la cápsula de PCP es la misma que propone Linkwitz, que dice que la aprendió de Miller....etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Iván Francisco (Mar 17, 2010)

Si, es cierto, absolutamente!


----------



## Trex656 (Mar 17, 2010)

porque no te creas una cuenta de paypal?


----------



## Iván Francisco (Mar 17, 2010)

Es que para crear una cuenta te piden un número de tarjeta que no tengo, así de simple pero complicado a la vez.
Un abrazo


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 17, 2010)

Y debe ser internacional... no es cualquier tarjeta.. (debito en dolares)


----------



## Iván Francisco (Mar 17, 2010)

Y...si, es que después de la debacle del 2001 no renové ni una sola tarjeta, me deshice de todas......a veces el ser humano reacciona exageradamente ante ciertos estímulos, pero yo no quería saber nada con los bancos....
Un abrazo


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 18, 2010)

La naranja visa servira?


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 18, 2010)

Y si podes comprar en dolares si al ser internacional... Yo con el 2001 las mantuve...


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 18, 2010)

Llego el scanner nuevo, tengo que ir por el correo mañana a retirarlo! chan!..  les cuento mañana..


----------

